# Common Law Partner



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

hi all, 

i've been trying to look for a definition of this from cic but cannot find it anywhere, does anybody know where i could get it?



thanks in advance 

a


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> hi all,
> 
> i've been trying to look for a definition of this from cic but cannot find it anywhere, does anybody know where i could get it?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you want to know what CIC views as a common-law partner. It is someone with whom you have lived in a relationship for a minimum of one year. You require documentation to prove same, such as property lease/mortgage statement, utility bills etc.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm guessing you want to know what CIC views as a common-law partner. It is someone with whom you have lived in a relationship for a minimum of one year. You require documentation to prove same, such as property lease/mortgage statement, utility bills etc.



are there exemptions of some of the above?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> are there exemptions of some of the above?


Such as?


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

in-ability to live together for geographical reasons? it sounds silly but it makes sense to me!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> in-ability to live together for geographical reasons? it sounds silly but it makes sense to me!


But not to the Canadian government and I would state not according the law in most/all western countries.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

ok thanks, somebody mentioned to me that it did i just wanted the truth behind the rumour


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

ok this is the deal

myself & my boyfriend have been renting a house together since march, however we only get to live in this house together at the weekend,but its still ours together.

joint rent,joint bills etc etc etc

does this count as proof for common law partnership?

mind boggling!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> ok this is the deal
> 
> myself & my boyfriend have been renting a house together since march, however we only get to live in this house together at the weekend,but its still ours together.
> 
> ...


You must live common-law for minimum one year. If you have joint rental agreement/utility bills etc, that should be sufficient although you both should have all your identification, D/Ls addressed with your common-law address.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You must live common-law for minimum one year. If you have joint rental agreement/utility bills etc, that should be sufficient although you both should have all your identification, D/Ls addressed with your common-law address.


are the driving licences etc 100% necessary if we have bills & rental agreement to prove common-law?

also since we've had the houe since march do i have to wait until march to apply?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> are the driving licences etc 100% necessary if we have bills & rental agreement to prove common-law?
> 
> also since we've had the houe since march do i have to wait until march to apply?


I haven't filled out an application for many years. Does CIC require some copies of identification such as D/Ls? If so then the addresses won't match.
It depends on when CIC require copies of your proof of common-law. If at beginning of application then again, there will be discrepancies. It is not in your best interest to have CIC reject your application for incompleteness.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I haven't filled out an application for many years. Does CIC require some copies of identification such as D/Ls? If so then the addresses won't match.
> It depends on when CIC require copies of your proof of common-law. If at beginning of application then again, there will be discrepancies. It is not in your best interest to have CIC reject your application for incompleteness.


ok ill have to have a look at the forms again 

thanks


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

If coming to Canada, it is wise to get a Common-law Union certificate before applying!!! Sometimes a history of a joint mortgage and bills is not enough. Some friends of mine have lived together for 10+ years, proof mortgage papers and bills were not enough to say they were common-law (probably viewed as 2 friends living together) in the eyes of Canadian Immigration!!!!!!!!!!


----------

